# [son] USB headset ne fonctionne pas

## Hathor

Bonjour à tous / toutes.

Je suis tout jeune utilisateur Gentoo. L'installation s'est relativement bien passée, compilation de kernel, installation et configuration de X, de KDE,...

Il me reste un petit souci, comme le titre l'indique j'ai un headset sur USB; Le casque USB sans fil WoW pour être plus précis (ceci pour ceux qui ne verrait toujours pas).

Le son fonctionne sur la sortie ma carte mère mais le casque, rien à faire. Il est pourtant bien reconnu en tant que carte son et est listé en tant que tel dans les périphériques lais dès que je clique sur le bouton de test, j'ai une infobulle indiquant clairement que ça ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai farfouillé sur pas mal de forum, celui-ci en français et en anglais, sur d'autre distribution également mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant. Je lance donc un appel à l'aide  :Very Happy: 

Je vous remercie d'avance.

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Vu que tu fonctionnes avec un casque sans fil, il te manque peut etre le support bluetooth, une idée en passant.

Post nous un lsusb, lsmod, ta config kernel ou plus... Ainsi tu auras plus de chances de trouver içi des gens pour t'aider à faire avancer le "schmillblick"...

 *Quote:*   

> Controls on a USB headset usually work through HID, not the USB audio device

 

Trouvé içi : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/40115/where-can-i-find-the-linux-driver-for-headphones-in-the-kernel-tree

 :Wink: 

----------

## Hathor

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais déjà commencé par les infos, je jetterai un oeil plus attentif à ton lien ensuite. 

Pour ce qui est du bluetooth, il est normalement (comprendre si j'ai pas fait n'importe quoi) présent et fonctionnel.

rc-status:

```
Runlevel: default

 net.eth0                                                                      [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                      [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                     [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                           [  started  ]

 local                                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                                         [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                     [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                          [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

 bluetooth                                                                     [  started  ]
```

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   64297  9 

nvidia              12285621  58 

asus_atk0110            9991  0 

```

Comme ça laisse paraître, une bonne partie est en dur dans le kernel d'ou le peu de modules présent.

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c041 Logitech, Inc. G5 Laser Mouse

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c315 Logitech, Inc. Classic New Touch Keyboard

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 041e:30d9 Creative Technology, Ltd 

```

Config kernel:

http://pastebin.com/2dzytSq6

----------

## Hathor

Je continue de creuser.

Constatation étrange, il y a en fait des boutons sur le casque qui permettent de régler et eux fonctionne très bien sans que je change quoi que ce soit. On dirait qu'il n'y a que le son qui pose problème... Etrange. 

(Remarquez qu'au moins, j'ai une "télécommande" pour régler le son XD)

J'y retourne

----------

## boozo

'alute

et un bête pb de canal "muté" peut-être ? (d'ailleurs, quel est le message d'erreur dont tu parles ?)

cad vérifier en premier lieu que tout est bon côté #alsamixer et peut être même essayer avec un casque "simple" genre baladeur histoire d'être sûr de la cause   :Wink: 

----------

## Hathor

RàS côté alsamixer (mais bonne suggestion quand même  :Wink: )

C'est OK côté carte son intégré à la carte mère (et donc alsa est bien installé). C'est cette carte son (enfin si ça fonctionne comme sous Windows, le headset est considéré comme une carte son à part entière) qui coince.

Le casque USB fonctionne sous Windows.

Quant aux fameux "message" d'erreur le voilà:

http://i.imgur.com/I7t4b.png

J'ai vraiment rien de plus que cette capture d'écran d'ou le fait que je patauge.

----------

## boozo

bon je suis pas au top en bluetooth loin de là mais vais essayer qd même des choses si ça peut avancer un chouilla le temps que des gamer/audiopro passent dans coin :

En début, peut-on avoir un #lspci ainsi que le résultat de la compatibilité du matériel avec les modules kernel via #lspci -n dans le configurateur hcl de debian stp ? Et les messages relatifs au joujou, à l'audio et au BT dans les logs par la même occasion

Edit: Pour l'instant, la seule référence spécifique à ce headset que j'ai pu trouver est du côte de alsa-lib mais d'un je ne sais pas s'il y a un impact quelconque avec ton pb d'après le commentaire lapidaire et ne vois pas trace d'application de ce patch dans USB-Alsa.conf chez moi - je vais creuser un peu de ce côté qd même des fois que...

----------

## Hathor

lspci: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF104 [GeForce GTX 460] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF104 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

```

résultat du lspci -n :

http://i.imgur.com/vP5VQ.png

Je vais farfouiller les logs. Merci pour ton aide en tout cas  :Smile: 

Je suis preneur si il y a des fichiers logs situés dans des dossiers un peu spéciaux (comprendre ailleurs que dans /var/log).

Edit

Trouvé dans /var/log/dmesg:

```

....

[    0.283887] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

[    0.284141] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.284265] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.284387] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.284509] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    0.672511] Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.3

[    0.672667] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

[    0.672793] Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

[    0.672912] Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

[    0.673032] Bluetooth: HCILL protocol initialized

[    0.673150] Bluetooth: HCIATH3K protocol initialized

[    1.019696] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    1.019851] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    1.019972] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    1.020088] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    1.020208] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    1.020329] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

....

[    1.016473] ALSA device list:

[    1.016586]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xf3ff8000 irq 43

[    1.016704]   #1: HDA NVidia at 0xf7efc000 irq 17

....

[    3.454697] input: Creative Technology SB WoW Wireless Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.3/input/input4

[    3.454921] usb 2-1.4: link qh8-0601/ffff88011961a600 start 3 [1/2 us]

[    3.454999] usbhid 2-1.4:1.3: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    3.455185] generic-usb 0003:041E:30D9.0004: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.01 Device [Creative Technology SB WoW Wireless Headset] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4/input3

[    3.455507] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

```

Last edited by Hathor on Thu Aug 09, 2012 9:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *Hathor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)
> 
> ...

 

Bah pour l'instant j'aide pas beaucoup   :Sad:   mais déjà avec tout çà ce on est sûr que tu es bien avec le bon module snd_hda_intel et que tout est bien détecté dont ton headset ; le controleur nvidia GF104 doit être pour du sound-over-hdmi si je ne m'abuse (?)

D'ailleurs c'est peut-être le pb... il doit y avoir un conflit qqpart avec ou falloir blacklister le module ou spécifier une option à l'un ou à l'autre dans le alsa.conf => c'est une piste que j'explorerai en tout cas

Tant que j'y pense, peux-tu donner les sorties de :

```
$cat /proc/asound/cards

$cat /proc/asound/modules
```

----------

## Hathor

cards:

```
 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xf3ff8000 irq 43

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xf7efc000 irq 17

 2 [Headset        ]: USB-Audio - SB WoW Wireless Headset

                      Creative Technology SB WoW Wireless Headset at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4, full speed

```

modules: (je n'ai pas /proc/asound/modules ; je suis remonté d'un cran donc ce qui suit c'est la sortie de /proc/modules)

```
fuse 64297 9 - Live 0xffffffffa0bc0000

nvidia 12285621 58 - Live 0xffffffffa0007000 (PO)

asus_atk0110 9991 0 - Live 0xffffffffa0000000

```

Nvidia est bien relatif à l'hdmi. Bien vu  :Smile: .

Concernat le alsa.conf euh... comment il se bidouille ce fichier? :p Voilà le contenu:

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

Je suis en train de me demander si le fait que les modules alsa soient en dur et non en module ne poserait pas problème...

Sinon tu aides plus que tu ne le penses, c'est largement mieux ça plutôt que de contempler la zone de notification en ne sachant que faire  :Wink: 

----------

## jaypeche

Re,

Je vois que tu as bien avancé, ton casque est bien reconnu apparement ...

 *Quote:*   

> D'ailleurs c'est peut-être le pb... il doit y avoir un conflit qqpart avec ou falloir blacklister le module ou spécifier une option à l'un ou à l'autre dans le alsa.conf => c'est une piste que j'explorerai en tout cas
> 
> 

 

Je te fais part d'une astuce car j'ai rencontré il y a qq temps un problème avec un micro intégré à une webcam, ce n'est pas ton cas mais cette astuce devrait te permettre de faire un test...

Je m'explique : Quand je connectais ma webcam avec micro, je perdais la sortie son car la carte géré par le module snd-usb-audio prenait la main sur ma carte son intégré et pour le coup je perdais ma sortie son. J'ai donc trouvé une solution pour indexer les cartes sons et ainsi définir la priorité d'une carte par rapport à une autre. Ca se passe avec /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf   :Idea: 

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

#options snd cards_limit=1

## Options

options snd cards_limit=2

options snd-via82xx index=0

options snd-usb-audio index=1

```

Comme tu le vois les 3 dernieres lignes permettent de gérer la priorité d'une carte sur une autre, l'idée serait de placer ton "headset" en (index 0) par rapport à ta carte son (index 1), ça devrait te permettre de tester si ton casque crache du son. Avec par exemple un :

```
cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
```

Pour tester ca devrait donner un truc du genre dans alsa.conf :

```
options snd cards_limit=2

options snd-usb-audio index=0

options snd-hda-intel index=1
```

 :Idea:  Juste une idée en passant   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis en train de me demander si le fait que les modules alsa soient en dur et non en module ne poserait pas problème...
> 
> 

 

 :Exclamation:  Je partage ton avis je ne sais pas si /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf à une incidence sur des modules compilés en dur... A mon avis oui mais sans certitude ?

----------

## boozo

@Hathor:>  Pardon oui j'ai oublié que tu avais tout mis en dur dans le kernel mais c'est pas génant la sortie /proc/asound/cards donne déjà des indications utiles et qui collent bien avec l'exemple que relate jaypeche

Je penses que si tu avais compilé en module on aurait pu facilement voir que 2 "cartes" (0 et 1) utilisent le même modules (snd_hda_intel) d'où un conflit

Après c'est une vérification supplémentaire que tu peux faire si tu veux t'en assurer   :Wink: 

(il y a quelques années c'est juste qu'il y avait souvent des comportement différents de temps à autres entre les modules alsa en dur/ou module dans le noyau et les alsa-drivers "externe" mais ce n'est plus le cas de nos jours - le alsa kernel est préconisé)

Je vois 2 tests à faire : voir si modifier l'ordonnancement des cartes influence qqch comme l'indique Jaypeche (n.b. pense a étendre/commenter le nombre de carte dans le alsa.conf) ; sinon tester en "mute-ant" le snd hdmi nvidia (si tu ne t'en sert pas bien sur)

ps:/ je pense à un truc aussi que j'ai lu dans la doc : c'est quel matos que tu as ? (entrendre par là i.e. modèle de laptop  genre toshiba blabhablah, etc)

@jaypeche:> Normalement il n'y a pas de différence : le alsa.conf passe bien les options au module "compilé en dur" dans le noyau

----------

## jaypeche

Re,

@boozo: Merçi pour cette précision, le contraire m'aurait étonné, maintenant on est fixé   :Wink: 

J'ai trouvé ceçi sur google concernant les modules kernels pour les headsets : http://www.gargan.org/linux/snd-bt-sco/.

Le post date un peu et maintenant ces modules sont présents dans les noyaux récents ( cf: snd-bt-xxx ) :

```
dbox2 jay # cat /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 | grep -B5 -i bt

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

--

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

--

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

--

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO=m

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB=m

--

# CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_MMA8450 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MPU3050 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS=m

--

#

# Video decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7180 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT866 is not set

--

# Miscelaneous helper chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_THS7303 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

--

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_PCI=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_USB=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_DEBUG=y

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

--

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

--

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

# CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

--

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_O2CB=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_USERSPACE_CLUSTER=m

CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG=y

# CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

```

J'ai vu également qu'il fallait indexer les cartes comme je te le recommandais :

 *Quote:*   

> Recent Notice
> 
> Make soure your modules.conf comes with card_limit=2 and the alsasound daemon is running!

 

----------

## boozo

Si c'est suffisant pour régler le pb ce sera bien en effet   :Wink: 

Je crains malgré tout qu'il ne faille éteindre carrément le hdmi qui risque de coller des clics/sons parasites ou de marcher en aléatoire...

(d'ailleurs peut-être qu'il y a une option au bios même (?) sinon faudra jouer en mode gruik via /sys/devices/pci*)

----------

## Hathor

Bonsoir,

J'ai donc indexé mes cartes comme suit: 

```
options snd cards_limit=2

option snd-usb-audio index=0

option snd-hda-intel index=1
```

Via alsamixer, j'ai mute l'hdmi, j'ignore si ça suffit. 

```
~# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -B5 -i bt

# Packet Radio protocols

#

# CONFIG_AX25 is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

CONFIG_BT_MRVL=y

CONFIG_BT_ATH3K=y

--

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

--

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

# CONFIG_MSI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

--

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set
```

Je ne vois rien d'anormal à première vue (comprendre celle d'un inexpérimenté).

```
~#cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp

bash: /dev/dsp: Périphérique ou ressource occupé

```

Euh... 

Je précise, j'ai quand même rebooté au cas où. Et rien à changé (tout à continué, hey hey...).

Ah oui, la version du kernel c'est une 3.3.8, si ça peut être utile.Compilé le 3/08, je n'ai pas fait de changements depuis.

Quant à la config, c'est un PC fixe. Core i5, carte mère Asus P7h55 (la voilà, desfois qu'il y ai des infos utiles), carte graphique nvidia 460 GTX. Rien d'exotique quoi =).

Bon bon bon, on ne recule pas, c'est déjà ça. *retrousse ses manches* J'y retourne.

----------

## boozo

mwouais...   :Sad: 

Le modèle audio de la carte semble du VIA 1708s donc a priori pas de truc spécifique pour alsa

 *Alsa HD-Audio-Models wrote:*   

> VIA VT17xx/VT18xx/VT20xx
> 
> ========================
> 
>   auto		BIOS setup (default)

 

tu peux toujours tenter de lui passer l'option "model=auto" (au module) mais vu que c'est la valeur par défaut d'après la doc je ne pense pas que cela joue...

Au départ j'avais pensé à un codec plus spécifique des hdmi genre les modèles "5stack-digout" avec les n sorties façades/arrières S/PDIF et tout le tremblement mais non pourtant j'ai vu sorties proches des tiennent i.e. avec x-fi qui requièrent des options spécifiques mais là non... - bon après tout tu peux tenter aussi ces modèles au point zéro ou on en est    :Laughing: 

Juste pour être sûr(*) (oui c'est une névrose obsessionnelle chez moi  :Mr. Green: ) tu peux donner les infos des différents codecs des cartes existantes i.e. via un run de alsa-info ou depuis :

```
#cat /proc/asound/pcm

#cat /proc/asound/card*/codec*#0/*  (a variabiliser en fonction dans ton cas) 
```

(*) je dis çà a cause de ces options de contrôle que j'ai lu =>

 *Quote:*   

> * Jack Detect
> 
>   This control is provided only for VT1708 codec which gives no proper
> 
>   unsolicited event per jack plug.  When this is on, the driver polls
> ...

 

Sinon autre idée si index= ne fonctionne pas : essayer en fixant avec "position_fix" voire "slots" p.e. ?

 *Quote:*   

> DMA-Position Problem
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The most common problem of the controller is the inaccurate DMA
> ...

 

Et enfin par ailleurs, pour "mute-er" comme je disais, c'est a plus rude que alsamixer que je pensais   :Twisted Evil:  càd "virer" complètement la carte hdmi pour voir si c'est mieux i.e. 

```
#find /sys/devices -name *01:00.1    /* donnera le path pour le devices */

#echo 1 > <le_chemin_retourné_en_question>/remove
```

Edit: En d'autres mots si c'est pas çà : je sèèche_e !  :Laughing: 

oh! ? les audiophiles et les games fous vous êtes où là ? à la playa ? vais pas faire des pm qd même ?

----------

## Hathor

Je regarderai tout ça et je te tiendrai au courant. 

Si seulement y'avait des logs plus pertinents.... Je vais voir si je peux faire quelque chose de ce côté là.

Même si on en reste au point 0, merci en tout cas  :Wink: 

Edit

Je vais tester sur une debian en machine virtuelle sous windows, par curiosité.

----------

## Hathor

Voici déjà l'output d'alsa-info.

http://pastebin.com/rrQipCZz

Je viens de muter la partie hdmi à ta manière  :Wink: .  Quant au position_fix, il faudrait l'ajouter dans le alsa.conf si j'ai bien saisi?

PS: Désolé de ne pas avoir donné de nouvelles plus tôt, j'ai eu à faire...

----------

## jaypeche

Niveau detection de ton matériel ca a pas l'air mal via "snd_usb_audio". Puis vu que les boutons de volume fonctionnent d'après tes anciens posts ca laisse présager que du bon !

Que donne un :

```
# ll /dev/dsp*
```

Tu devrais avoir un truc du genre : 

```
ll /dev/dsp*

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14,  3 17 août   2012 /dev/dsp

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 19 17 août   2012 /dev/dsp1

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 19 17 août   2012 /dev/dsp2
```

Essaie à nouveau un :

```
cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp2
```

Testes les différents DSP, histoire de voir si tu récupères quelque chose d'audible avec ton casque. J'ai le sentiment que tu n'es pas trop loin du but, mais bon je peux me tromper..   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai donc indexé mes cartes comme suit:
> 
> Code:
> 
> options snd cards_limit=2
> ...

 

Ca devrait plutôt être ceçi dans ton /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf nan ?

```

options snd cards_limit=2

options snd-usb-audio index=0

options snd-hda-intel index=1
```

----------

## Hathor

```
ls -al /dev/dsp*

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio   14,  3 18 août   2012 /dev/dsp

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  26312704 18 août  12:05 /dev/dsp1

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio   14, 35 18 août   2012 /dev/dsp2
```

 *Quote:*   

> Périphérique ou ressource occupé

  Pour dsp et dsp2. Rien pour dsp1. Note que j'ai pas pensé à remuter hdmi.

J'ai corrigé l'alsa.conf (bien vu) mais... ça change rien  :Very Happy: .

D'après le guide de configuration alsa, c'est plus simple quand alsa est en module. Je crois que je vais recompiler. 

J'ai tester en machine virtuelle sous Windows. Une debian sous KDE, le casque est détecté en tant que Creative WoW headset (ou un truc du genre) et contrario d'un SB WoW headset sous ma gentoo. Par contre dès que je veux tester, bim plantage de la machine virtuelle.Lié au fait que ça passe pour une machine virtuelle ou pas, je n'en sais rien. A méditer.

----------

## jaypeche

Je pense que l'idée de recompiler alsa en modules devrait te permettre de savoir plus facilement si le module nécessaire a ton headset est bien chargé...

Je ne sais pas trop comment aider davantage du coup ! arff   :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

Moi je veux bien les autres infos et tests aussi   :Razz:  :

```
#cat /proc/asound/pcm

#cat /proc/asound/card*/codec*#0/*  (a variabiliser en fonction dans ton cas) 
```

L'essai en variante de passer les options "position_fix" puis "slots" aux modules voir si c'est différent de index

(n.b. penser à la màj à chaque modifs du alsa.conf pour prise en compte => via #update-modules)

Btw, oui le "mutage" proposé est volatil c'est pour les tests pour l'instant donc à refaire si reboot.

Et pour l'essai en vm, je ne me prononce pas car je ne vois pas comment en tirer plus d'informations personnellement.

Sinon faire un test en compilant en module peut être indiqué vu les déboires jusqu'à présent - on peut toujours espérer voir un autre comportement mais honnêtement je n'y crois guère - en revanche, ajouter l'option de debug CONFIG_SND_DEBUG à cette occasion çà peut le faire (enfin on peut espérer ^^)

----------

## Hathor

Ooooups :p Voici tes infos.

cat /proc/asound/pcm :

```
00-00: VT1708S Analog : VT1708S Analog : playback 1 : capture 2

00-01: VT1708S Digital : VT1708S Digital : playback 1

00-02: VT1708S HP : VT1708S HP : playback 1

01-03: HDMI 0 : HDMI 0 : playback 1

01-07: HDMI 0 : HDMI 0 : playback 1

01-08: HDMI 0 : HDMI 0 : playback 1

01-09: HDMI 0 : HDMI 0 : playback 1

02-00: USB Audio : USB Audio : playback 1 : capture 1
```

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0

```
Codec: VIA VT1708S

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x11060397

Subsystem Id: 0x1043836c

Revision Id: 0x100000

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=1, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x10 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="VT1708S Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x2a, nsteps=0x2a, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1e 0x1e]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x11 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Surround Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x2a, nsteps=0x2a, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1e 0x1e]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x12 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Device: name="VT1708S Digital", type="SPDIF", device=1

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x13 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="VT1708S Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x0b, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=4, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x17

Node 0x14 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=1, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=1, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x0b, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x1e

Node 0x15 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x16 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20050b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="PCM Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="PCM Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Rear Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0

  Control: name="Rear Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=4, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=4, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=3, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=3, ofs=0

  Control: name="CD Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=1, ofs=0

  Control: name="CD Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=1, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x17 0x17] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 7

     0x10 0x1f 0x1a 0x1b 0x1e 0x1d 0x25

Node 0x17 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300501: Stereo

  Control: name="Input Source", index=0, device=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 6

     0x1f 0x1a* 0x1b 0x1e 0x1d 0x16

Node 0x18 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Surround Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x11

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Control: name="Line Out Surround Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x01011012: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x2

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=03, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Control: name="Rear Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Rear Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00002334: IN OUT Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 100

  Pin Default 0x01a19036: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x6

  Pin-ctls: 0x21: IN VREF_50

  Unsolicited: tag=06, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x26

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Control: name="Line Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00002334: IN OUT Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 100

  Pin Default 0x0181303e: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0xe

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=08, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Out Front Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0001001c: OUT HP EAPD Detect

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x01014010: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=02, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x16

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Independent HP", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="Front Headphone Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0000233c: IN OUT HP Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 100

  Pin Default 0x0221401f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x16* 0x25

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Front Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Front Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0000233c: IN OUT HP Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 100

  Pin Default 0x02a19038: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x8

  Pin-ctls: 0x21: IN VREF_50

  Unsolicited: tag=07, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x16* 0x25

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400401: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x90370137: [Fixed] CD at Int N/A

    Conn = Analog, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x7

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x20 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400701: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x185600f0: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x12

Node 0x21 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400701: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x074521f0: [Jack] SPDIF Out at Ext Rear Panel

    Conn = Optical, Color = Grey

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x15

Node 0x22 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Control: name="Line Out CLFE Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x01016011: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Orange

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x1

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x26

Node 0x23 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Control: name="Line Out Side Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x01012014: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Grey

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x4

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=05, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x27

Node 0x24 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Center Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="LFE Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x2a, nsteps=0x2a, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1e 0x1e]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x25 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Side Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="VT1708S HP", type="Audio", device=2

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x2a, nsteps=0x2a, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x0e 0x0e]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x26 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Center Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=1, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="LFE Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=2, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x24

Node 0x27 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Side Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x25
```

Donc ça , c'est pour la carte mère. CArd1 étant la nvidia, je l'omet. Et card2 ne contient pas de dossier codec oO.

```
ls -al /proc/asound/card2/

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x 4 root root 0 19 août  00:09 .

dr-xr-xr-x 7 root root 0 19 août  00:09 ..

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 19 août  00:09 id

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 19 août  00:09 oss_mixer

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 0 19 août  00:09 pcm0c

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 0 19 août  00:09 pcm0p

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 19 août  00:09 stream0

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 19 août  00:09 usbbus

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 19 août  00:09 usbid

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 19 août  00:09 usbmixer
```

Je test position_fix et slots demain  :Smile: 

----------

